# fluke 1587 to replace Megger?



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Is the Fluke 1587 Insulation Multimeter a good replacement for a Megger?


Depends on what you use it for. The 1587 is a nice entry level megohometer but I would not have a use for one. Most of mine these days are AEMC.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm wondering if it would be adequate for checking motor windings and for existence of faults in conductors. Troubleshooting purposes.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> I'm wondering if it would be adequate for checking motor windings and for existence of faults in conductors. Troubleshooting purposes.


Depending on the motor it may not have enough "oomph" to charge the windings enough to gove you an accurate reading. Not to mention it won't calulate you DAR and PI's, but you can always do that longhand.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Zog said:


> Depending on the motor it may not have enough "oomph" to charge the windings enough to gove you an accurate reading. Not to mention *it won't calulate you DAR and PI's,* but you can always do that longhand.


Yea, unfortunately those features seem to double the price.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> Yea, unfortunately those features seem to double the price.


I would not pay extra just for that, but the fact the 1584 will give you problems with your winding IR readings on any decent sized motor is worth the extra $. The 1584 dosent do DAR and PI becaus ethey know the meter is not suited for testing inductive equipment, even though they list motor tests in the brochure. IR testers that have a DAR and PI feature have them because they are "oomfy" enough (Yea, I made up a word) to properly test them.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I own a 1587 and I also have a 1587 at work and they do a fine job on lower voltage equipment up to 480 volt. 
For higher voltage equipment I use a megger BM25 but it is no longer made. 
If I have to do a PI on a motor or generator I use a Vanguard IRM5000 It prints out on a calculator tape It is nice for that but it is a real pain to use for troubleshooting. And if that does not get it then I will use a 80 KV Hi pot.
LC
Listen Think Solve


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

*1587*

I like mine- it does what i need,resi and light commercial/Industrial-

i don't have a huge demand for it but is very handy when needed.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Grimlock said:


> Yea, unfortunately those features seem to double the price.


The Fluke 1507 does DAR/PI tests but because it lacks a high enough range, most tests will result in a Out Of Range error. I don't think the Fluke 1550B has enough range either.

I know where a Fluke will error out on a DAR/PI test using a AEMC 1060 will produce a result!


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

The AEMC 1060 looks like a nice set up. The best price I could find was right around $1700. That’s way over my start up budget at the moment. I'm looking to get something that will handle the more common situations you might encounter in a residential, light commercial, service environment. I don't think I'll have a need to run a Megger on any high HP motors anytime soon. I do expect to do some light industrial but not very much. It seems like the Fluke 1587 would be satisfactory for that need, what do you guys think?


----------

